# List your Species!!!



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

So, I'm curious. What species are you keeping now? What have you kept in the past? Breed any of 'em?

Tetras: Red Eye, Neon, Black Neon,_ Cardinal_, Glowlight, Diamond, _Pristella_, Black (High finned), Flame

Catfish: Corydoras sterbae*, C. panda, C. metae, C. trilineatus, C. aeneus (albino)*, C. pygmaeus, Ancistrus sp. (Regular* and Albino), _Rubber Nosed pleco_, Otocinculus vittatus, Clown Pleco, _Banjo Catfish_

Cyprinids: Botia kubotai, B. almorhae, B. striata, Pangio myersi, P. kuhli, Nemacheilus sp. (masyae or pallidus), Cherry Barb, Harlequin Rasbora, Glo-fish, Siamese Algae Eater, Weather Loach (regular and xanthic)

Livebearers:_ Guppy*_, Platy*, Swordtail

Anabantids: Leopard Ctenopoma, Betta splendens (male only), _Pearl Gourami_, Blue Gourami

Other Fish: Threadfin Rainbow, Praecox Rainbow

Other Aquatic Critters: Mystery Snail, Malaysian Trumpet Snail, Pond Snail, _Eastern Painted Turtle_, African Dwarf Frog, Ghost Shrimp, Amano Shrimp.

The critters I no longer have are in _Italics_. The ones with an asterisk * I have bred and raised fry.

Not bad for a year of fishkeeping after a quarter century away. :shock:

So Jump in. What do you have? What have you had? What have you bred?[/i]


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Okay:

Corydoras: Sterbai*, Peppered, Trilineatus 

Tetras: _Neon tetras_
Black phantoms.

Ancistrus sp3

Kuhlie Loaches

_Zebra danios*

Tiber Barbs

Guppies

Mollies*

Red Platys

German Blue Rams

Gold Rams_

Gold Severums

The ones I no longer have are also in italics, ones bred have asterisk


----------



## tsalling (Dec 27, 2007)

_Tetras: Neons, Cardinals, Flame, Serpae, Glow Light, Black Skirt, Red-Eye_

_Barbs: Tiger, Cherry_

_Zebra Danios_

_Marble Hatchetfish_

_Blue Gourami_

_Angelfish_

_Red-Tailed Shark_

Livebearers: _Guppies_*, Platies*, Mollies*

Non-Fish: _African Dwarf Frog_, Chinese Water Dragon


I also put the ones I no longer have in italics and put an asterisk next to the ones I have bred


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

right ok.
_malawi cichlids_*
_serpae tetra_
_blue rams_and _gold rams_
guppys*

Angel fish
Yoyo loaches
Clown loaches
Green tiger barbs,tiger barbs,odessa barbs,ticto barbs
Endlers live barers
platys*
Betta splenden
Pelvicachromis taeniatus moliwe(don't think they have a simple name)
cory dora catfish*
lamp eyes
mts snails*
_apple snails_
mountain shrimp
ghost shrimp*
gouramis of different types
phew i think that's the lot.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

betta splendens (male and female, only have 1 male now)
golden apple snail


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

OK, let's see.

_Serpae Tetra_
Black Skirt Tetra
_Guppies*
Platys
3-spot Gourami
Gold Gourami
Pearl Gourami
Angels_
Boesemani Rainbows
_Praecox Rainbows
Pictus Cat_
Cories: Trilineatus, Schwartzi, _Melanistus_
_Keyhole Cichlid
Severum_
Pleco

_Ghost Shrimp_
Mystery Snail

Ones I no longer have are in italics. Guppies are the only ones I've bred.
Feel like I'm leaving someone out.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Red Platies
Neon Tetras
Zebra Danios
Rasboras
Plecos
Bettas
Gouramis
Guppies
Mollies
ADF's
Ghost Shrimp
And some that I can't remember the name of.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Do I have to list mine?:? The list could run over 150 species I must admit.:lol:


----------



## Thnikkamann (Jan 6, 2008)

*Alive and Happy*

I have a 30 Gallon tank and I've been told many times that my fish combination doesn't work out but my fish are alive and doing fantastic.

AngelFish-1
Boseman's Rainbowfish-1
Gold Barb-2
Serpae Tetra-1
White Brichardi-1

*Any comments you guys have would be appreciated*


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

There is absolutely no way I could do that, My fingers would be bloody nubs, my beard down to the floor, and I would be a moldy corpse sitting in this chair and I still probably wouldn't be finished with my list.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

herefishy said:


> There is absolutely no way I could do that, My fingers would be bloody nubs, my beard down to the floor, and I would be a moldy corpse sitting in this chair and I still probably wouldn't be finished with my list.


oh now come on.... you could get some plasters,a good moisturiser,
and a razor, stop making excuses,
and Lupin,where has the fun side of you gone. ?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

herefishy said:


> There is absolutely no way I could do that, My fingers would be bloody nubs, my beard down to the floor, and I would be a moldy corpse sitting in this chair and I still probably wouldn't be finished with my list.


Ditto.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

For everyone who has had too many to list, a suggestion:

Take it one family at a time. Do your tetras. Do your Cories. Do your Rainbows. Then your oddballs. 150 species isn't so much. Particularly if you do your post in word or excel and copy when you can.

C'mon. Give it a shot. Do 10 or 20 a day.

I am trying to get a sense (and I am going to end up posting it here) of the most popular species, the most bred species, and have a record out there of who actually has experience with what critters.

I missed a couple the first time 'round:
_Pitbull Pleco
Chinese Algae Eater._


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

willow said:


> right ok.
> _malawi cichlids_*


Willow, do you think you could tell which ones? I know precisely jack about rift lake cichlids, but I'd like to get a sense of who had which so next year when I am setting up the 90 gallon to bracket the TV in the living room I know who to ask about, for instance, whether it would be possible/feasible to set up a tank with a rockpile for Julies on one side, a plain full of snail shells for shellies in the middle, and a stand of fake plants for what kind of fish at the other end.

Now, I'm a selfish guy, and I really want this information for my own benefit, but I think that having it out there would be a great resource for anyone who wants to know.

Addendum for the long time aquarist: Don't feel like posting a gazillion fish here? Send me a PM and I'll plug it into my spreadsheet.


----------



## rocksout4cheese (Oct 30, 2007)

_blue gourami
dwarf gourami
pictus cat
oscars
_

albino tiger barbs
silver dollars
angelfish
rainbow shark
platys*
pleco
snails

...feels like i'm forgetting a few!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

There are over 75 different species of African cichlids in the fishroom, 5 rasboras, 11 tetras, 5 danios, 23 different cories, 20 SA cichlids, 5 wood/whiptail catfish, 6 live bearers. And I'm just estimating. That does not include the fish I keep in my display tanks.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Last time I tried this my power went out just as I was ready to press submit. Somebody digging across the street hit a cable. Imagine that happened to Bob? :shock: 

Corydoras Aenus*
Guppy*

Synodontis Eupertus
Synodntis Nigrita
Corydoras Paletus
Corydoras Davidsandsi
Common Pleco
Blind Cave tetra (Astyanax Mexicanus)
Platy
Betta Splendens

Armano Shrimp
Mystery Snails

_Pimelodus Pictus
BN Pleco (Ancistrus sp.3)
Swordtail
Molly
GBR (Microgeophagus Ramirezi)
Krib (Pelvicachromis Pulcher)_


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
there were not many
i had 
Yellow labs,tons of babies
red zebras,bred with anything,loads of babies
malawi golden cichlid,auratus(melanochromis auratus)
pseudotropheus estherae(i think)
hth a bit


----------



## nabil (Feb 29, 2008)

also not so much....
1 catfish
12 small koi
1 oscar....another was died yesterday  
1 snakehead
5 tigerfish
2 rainbow guppy...3 died because of the oscar

looking forward for super red arowana and marble goby :twisted:


----------



## LincolnS (Dec 24, 2007)

male betta
bumblee gobys
common pleco
bala shark
tiger barb
dalmation mollies
angelfish
ottos
corydoras
african dwarf frog
snails


didnt know if u wanted inverts...u got them anyway haha


----------

